# Website with an excellent summary of DP



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

http://www.depersonalization.info/overview.html

Very informative.


----------



## bbsan (Nov 7, 2005)

yeah it helped, but the mainpage of this community one is better I find. I think I read that b4 too, deja-veu I guess?

thx for posting that though!


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

i agree ponanny.everyone experiences dp/dr ie when they are dreaming and dont get freaked out by it the next day on awaking.its only when dreams are associated with anxious feelings or unresolved angst that we are put off by them.the mind starts to mull on this issue and the whole dp/dr thing goes out of control then.to give it an intellectual creedence or elivate it to the status of noble and elequent tragedy is a sure way to stay in a rut.i think also that dp sufferers compound their fate by bottling rather than expressing emotion,out of fear of judgement or seeming to be weaker.bottling emotions is done most successfully by dissociating,roleplaying,pretending to be someone or somewhere else.fantasy and being trapped inside your head results from this habit.its much,much easier to get into than get out of your head.i remember when i was 6 holding back tears in school.it killed me to do it as i was a sensitive child.in my adolescent years too,id avoid dating out of fear of rejection,even thou id no reason to be rejected.(guilt complex i guess).by 18 i was listening to the sound of my own voice as if it were a recorded version playing back what i said.by 22 i was a shambles.all from not expressing emotion properly(or at all).i think that if people are going to salvage something from this experience,they have to commit to the ideals of expressing emotions in a healthy way and emotions being a healthy thing(anger included),and move to become more tactile,expressive,warm,passionate and less a policeman of the self.GETTING BETTER INVOLVES CHANGING


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

DP is a psychological phenomena. DP is a disorder. I don't understand how you can think otherwise. People suffer from all kinds of things, yes. But this particular form of suffering is considered a disorder because it is outside the normal spectrum of day to day problems. Dissociation in general is not abnormal at all, but it is abnormal when it gets to the degree that we experience it.

As for "elevating" DP, well all psychological disorders at times will get elevated because people are human. They put a human spin on an otherwise cold and uncaring diagnosis. People are going to go through mood swings and horrible thoughts and they are going to try to make sense of that. Sometimes they try to make sense of it through philosophy, sometimes art or poetry or music. Thats life, thats people, and thats how we cope with problems that are sometimes otherwise outside our ability to completely comprehend. As long as people don't focus in on DP to the point that it does even more harm, I see no problem with this.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

its easier not to recover than to recover.accepting we have to change our behaviour and outlook and then acting on this is very difficult and frightening,difficult because we have got out of the habit of being emotional and frightening because we are afraid it wont work and then what?one less option left on the recovery list.id advise anyone who is afraid of trying new meds,therapies etc to go for it,the habit of change will make you braver and more ready to try out new strategies.id say the marlboro cowboy has dp/dr,what do you think?


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

I find any information available to be helpful and a source of hope for the future. It's getting recogonition and that's a good thing. I am very interested in reading that book too. Thanks ALOT for sharing this with us!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

If you're saying that there is a lack of empathy in mental healthcare then I completely agree with you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Jesus Christ, I'm sorry for opening such a can of worms. Just tried to offer something that I thought others would identify with. I wasn't trying to change anyone's mind. If you don't agree with what it says, fine. Chill out. SillyPutty, you're welcome.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Don't worry about it w/outhought... I opened the can of worms. I posted that link on your "I'm kidding myself..." thread. I think it's some awesome info.... far from bullsh*t and I've been posting it everywhere.

I was starting to feel hopeless and like my condition didn't fit in the DP mold anymore until someone PMd that to me. It described my symptoms perfectly. So I know I'm not alone again.

I think it portrays this illness as it should, as it is, and not just as simple anxiety. All psychiatrists should read that. This is a serious condition that deserves some serious research so we can end this hell. Maybe DP is just a reaction to anxiety for some people, but for me and others it is different. The prozac, benzos, and CBT just aint cuttin it. People need to recognize this as a separate condition and treat it as such. It is a symptom in other conditions, it can be just a passing feeling, but it can also be a condition in itself that interferes with people's lives.

I don't see how you could walk away from reading that with negativity.
Poonanny, are you sure you read the whole thing? I agree with you that a positive attitude and outlook are necessary to beat this. And I think that this overview shows that. More and more people are recognizing our illness, this illness most of us didn't even know had a name before coming here, and there are people out there writing books and researching depersonalization and it can only help us. I think this shows a very positive outlook.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

sorry w/oathought.i like almost everything on that site,and it is very well meaning and informative,in fact it has great clarity and descriptiveness.i think for another option you should try neuropsychiatry,involving mri scans,strict diet,medication,exercise,counciling etc etc.homeskooled specializes in that sort of thing and would be only too happy to share his views.he knows what hes talking about as well.peacedove too,you deserve an alternative for your patience and effort,you even work full time with your condition,which is astonishing.youve got to use the resources that are there for the time being.read recovery stories,alternative remedies.change,mix and try different tactics.if they dont work keep trying until you find one that improves your condition slightly.IMPROVEMENT is a key word here.keeping a diary to graph recovery and improvement,competing with yourself,having the support of friends and family.if you are so bad with it one week that you cant get out of bed in the morning,and the next week you find you can,congradulate yourself and try to continue your progressGRADUALLY.anyone comming on promising mirracle overnight cures for this is on the wrong path.ponanny too,you are determained.dont let it turn into desperation and panic.easier said than done.there are enough people here to share strategies and tactics to weather the storm of bad days and improve the quality of life.dont waste valuable time waiting for a miracle answer.build up your life as best you can,getting into the good habit of industry,so the day a breakthru arrives,you might not need it!!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

as you said an excellent summary


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

I found this article very interesting in its discussion of the human condition; I think the subject is quite relevant to the feelings people have on this forum. If you read this, please read it all the way through and save it and read it again later. Some of the most relevant material is toward the end.

http://www.columbia.edu/~rr322/Tragedy.html


----------

